# 6 Seat Tandem on Portland Oregon Craigslist



## Boris (Nov 30, 2011)

...and they won't take less than $50. either! http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/2729449214.html


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 30, 2011)

Dave, why do you not YET have this???!!!!




Dave Marko said:


> ...and they won't take less than $50. either! http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/bik/2729449214.html


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2011)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Dave, why do you not YET have this???!!!!




BECAUSE, I'm waiting for a 9 seat tandem, so none of the club members will be left out.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Dec 1, 2011)

LMAO!
Now THAT was funny


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2011)

Bicycle Belle said:


> LMAO!
> Now THAT was funny




I can just see the arguments now with ONLY six seats!


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2011)

thats what sidecars are for.


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2011)

vincev said:


> thats what sidecars are for.




SIDECARS!!!! Of course! Brilliant! 3 of those would do the trick, but I'll bet someone still won't be happy, knowing this crowd. I only hope the tandem is still available.


----------

